# fair value Stihl 090G



## Buz49 (Jul 24, 2011)

We are trying to close out my fathers estate and would like to know what is the fair value for a Stihl 090 with a 60" bar.....the saw was purchase new by him and used on our property in Santa Cruz California to cut and then slab some very large redwoods when we were building our house there.....in 1999 we took the saw to the local Stihl dealer in Santa Cruz to have it tuned etc because we had not used it for six years and they recommended a new piston as the compression was a little low....the saw was rebuilt by them and tuned and was used only once to cut a single slab for a large table we made.......
What is the fair value of the saw and where should we list it for sale?
thanks
harry


----------



## mikeb1079 (Jul 24, 2011)

others would know better about fair value. you can post it here in the classifieds for starters, or ebay/craigslist. if you post pics you'd probably get a better estimate of value. also, post in the chainsaw forum too, lots of knowledge there.


----------



## leeha (Jul 25, 2011)

The 090G is a desirable saw to collectors.
As for value, Condition is a must. Need to know.
To give you an idea, I bought two with in the 
last 4 months. I paid less than a grand each.
Ebay prices tend to be on the high side and have
seen them sell for more than i paid for my two.
I also would be nice to know if it has the 
106cc top end or the 137cc top end. Stock was
the 106 but many converted to the 137 for more
power. Your 60 inch bar adds to value as well.
Would like to see some pic's.


Lee


----------



## olyman (Jul 26, 2011)

from watching ebay on 090's..if tis half as good condition as you say,,id guess over 1200 on ebay...NOT including the bar..people are looking for big bars like that.....


----------



## Buz49 (Jul 27, 2011)

Buz49 said:


> We are trying to close out my fathers estate and would like to know what is the fair value for a Stihl 090 with a 60" bar.....the saw was purchase new by him and used on our property in Santa Cruz California to cut and then slab some very large redwoods when we were building our house there.....in 1999 we took the saw to the local Stihl dealer in Santa Cruz to have it tuned etc because we had not used it for six years and they recommended a new piston as the compression was a little low....the saw was rebuilt by them and tuned and was used only once to cut a single slab for a large table we made.......
> What is the fair value of the saw and where should we list it for sale?
> thanks
> harry


 
here are some pics of the sawView attachment 192223
View attachment 192224
View attachment 192225
View attachment 192226
View attachment 192227


----------



## Buz49 (Jul 27, 2011)

leeha said:


> The 090G is a desirable saw to collectors.
> As for value, Condition is a must. Need to know.
> To give you an idea, I bought two with in the
> last 4 months. I paid less than a grand each.
> ...


 Lee I just posted some pics.....thanks for your reply to my original posting....harry


----------



## dcchiro (Jul 27, 2011)

*I am interested if you come up with a price.*



Buz49 said:


> Lee I just posted some pics.....thanks for your reply to my original posting....harry


 
I live in Oregon, where in Washington are you?


----------



## Buz49 (Jul 27, 2011)

dcchiro said:


> I live in Oregon, where in Washington are you?


 Brush Prairie....about 20 miles North of Portland


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Jul 27, 2011)

that's a good looking saw. I don't know enough to price it for you, but I know what I like and I wish I had the money for it


----------



## BlueRider (Jul 28, 2011)

First of all stock size for an 090 is always 137cc, the 106cc saw that looks like an 090 is an 070. Almost all the parts for the two are inerchangable. Besides the jug the other difference between an 090 and an 070 is the 090 had a 6 spring clutch and the 070 has a 3 spring clutch. 

It is not unheard of for a saw to be damaged and then fixed with parts from another completely different size saw. It is also not unheard of for someone to replace a filter cover on a less valuable 070 with one from an 090 and then selling it as a more valuable 090.

Could the OP post a pic of the right side of the saw. From the pics it is hard to tell but it doesn't look like it is a gear drive. If it is a gear drive it could sell for over $1,500 with the bar and if it is not a gear drive but is still an 090 it would easily go for over $1,000 with the bar. 

If it is not a gear drive you might have a hard time getting what it is worth because buyers will be leary that it could be an 070 with a filter cover from an 090G. if you have the reciept from B&B Engine or where every did the rebuild that may help.


----------



## dave k (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice "G" it's had a replacement airfilter cover which is no big deal. Just a couple of points the G was a 106cc saw unless ordered with the 137cc topend regardless of the model marking 090. Spares for the G are very hard to come by now although Teddy Scout had some replacement sprockets made.
Is the saw a 1/2 pitch or .404 ? since if it is 1/2 then you are straight away going to have to spend a few $'s to get a .404 replacement for regular use. 
It will fetch good money as it's in great condition, good luck with it and hope someone here buy's it ! I do enjoy running my one.


----------



## Buz49 (Jul 28, 2011)

Buz49 said:


> We are trying to close out my fathers estate and would like to know what is the fair value for a Stihl 090 with a 60" bar.....the saw was purchase new by him and used on our property in Santa Cruz California to cut and then slab some very large redwoods when we were building our house there.....in 1999 we took the saw to the local Stihl dealer in Santa Cruz to have it tuned etc because we had not used it for six years and they recommended a new piston as the compression was a little low....the saw was rebuilt by them and tuned and was used only once to cut a single slab for a large table we made.......
> What is the fair value of the saw and where should we list it for sale?
> thanks
> harry


 
I just sold the saw to a member of this site....thanks for all the help


----------



## john taliaferro (Jul 28, 2011)

:msp_w00t:


----------



## Wazzu (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks like a piece of junk, I'll give you $250 for it....

Just kidding, nice old saw.


----------



## Timberframed (Jul 28, 2011)

Never mind that cheapskate Wazu. Let's be more practical. Hows about $255? I know... I'm right down in the gutter with him. That saw in that shape with that bar should yield $1800 minimum. Take no less but if you have a heart.... I could squeeze maybe $313.12?


----------



## john taliaferro (Jul 29, 2011)

So where is it  we need pictures


----------



## smokinj (Jul 29, 2011)

Buz49 said:


> We are trying to close out my fathers estate and would like to know what is the fair value for a Stihl 090 with a 60" bar.....the saw was purchase new by him and used on our property in Santa Cruz California to cut and then slab some very large redwoods when we were building our house there.....in 1999 we took the saw to the local Stihl dealer in Santa Cruz to have it tuned etc because we had not used it for six years and they recommended a new piston as the compression was a little low....the saw was rebuilt by them and tuned and was used only once to cut a single slab for a large table we made.......
> What is the fair value of the saw and where should we list it for sale?
> thanks
> harry


 


At aution thats going too get alot of YEP'sSSSssS!


----------



## Bob95065 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry about digging up an old thread. I found it when I searched for 090G on the boards.

I bought a basket cast 090G from a friend in Santa Cruz, CA. Buz49, who helped you rebuild your saw? Where in Santa Cruz did you live?

I was really surprised to see another 090G in my backyard.

Bob


----------

